# One for the lads



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

How do you get rid of unwanted ar$e hair? Shaving would be a fvcking nightmare... Wax,cream??


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Sounds like a question for @ewen going by his recent avi's.... :whistling:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Go to a beautician for a crack wax....or get your mrs to do it.....Immac would work but the stuff honks and it would sting like hell...


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Just slap some veet on it, leave 15 mins then wash off in shower.

I have only done this once lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wax .


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

@ewen lmfao at your avi!! :lol:

Right then, best start phoning around to get a waxing appointment lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Kamwe kuacha said:


> @ewen lmfao at your avi!! :lol:
> 
> Right then, best start phoning around to get a waxing appointment lol


i have a couple saved but uk-m is not ready for them


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Just shave in the shower. Can be a bit fiddly. Had a sack and crack wax once before, never again!


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

ewen said:


> i have a couple saved but uk-m is not ready for them


I can't wait!! 



B4PJS said:


> Just shave in the shower. Can be a bit fiddly. Had a sack and crack wax once before, never again!


Sack isn't a problem, just my crack... Don't think I'd be able to shave, so wax it is!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Kamwe kuacha said:


> Sack isn't a problem, just my crack... Don't think I'd be able to shave, so wax it is!


You get used to it after a while :lol: Just don't nick ya ring in the process!


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> You get used to it after a while :lol: Just don't nick ya ring in the process!


I've sliced my sack before, fvcking hell my life flashed before my eyes! It was sore!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

waxing hurts but waxing around the ring is not as bad as my belly now that fcuker hurts , the rest is fine even my shaft doesnt hurt but i dont have a foreskin so pulling the skin tight whilst getting waxed sometimes is tricky as when she pulls it pulls my todger out my hand and your left with wax half hanging off :lol:

feels great after though .


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

ewen said:


> waxing hurts but waxing around the ring is not as bad as my belly now that fcuker hurts , the rest is fine even my shaft doesnt hurt but i dont have a foreskin so pulling the skin tight whilst getting waxed sometimes is tricky as when she pulls it pulls my todger out my hand and your left with wax half hanging off :lol:
> 
> feels great after though .


Lmao! I'll phone around after work and see if anyone can book me in tomorrow.. Or ask the misses tonight lol!


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Veet


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Kamwe kuacha said:


> Lmao! I'll phone around after work and see if anyone can book me in tomorrow.. Or ask the misses tonight lol!


get a professional to do it as they know what they doing .


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

I shave like every few days aha

Did get veet wAx did fvck all


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Squat over your gas hob


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

luther1 said:


> Squat over your gas hob


So that's why theyre called gas ring burners


----------



## Longbow212 (May 26, 2013)

Take a look on ebay or amazon for a product called "black mans beard remover cream" or something similar. Basically the same as veet only much better. Apparently all the porn stars use it to get silky smooth.

Shaving is a itchy as hell, waxing - never doing that again, creams are good but can itch. The best long term solution is to buy a personal body hair shaver, then trim all personal hair really short. Alternatively you could look at laser hair removal.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Longbow212 said:


> Take a look on ebay or amazon for a product called "black mans beard remover cream" or something similar. Basically the same as veet only much better. Apparently all the porn stars use it to get silky smooth.
> 
> Shaving is a itchy as hell, waxing - never doing that again, creams are good but can itch. The best long term solution is to buy a personal body hair shaver, then trim all personal hair really short. Alternatively you could look at laser hair removal.


Haha because black men's hair is normally really tough and packed! Will take a look


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2013)

if may not be as good as you think getting rid of it 

http://www.craigslist.org/about/best/lax/35274458.html


----------

